# fonts for Mac Os X



## grey-falcon (Mar 12, 2003)

I searched without success free fonts in the new .dfont format introduced in Mac Os X. Does anybody know some websites where I could download such fonts? (the ones provided with Mac Os X are excellent but in unsufficient number and not funky or modern enough)...


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 12, 2003)

http://www.dafont.com/en/
http://www.freewarefonts.com/


----------



## grey-falcon (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks a lot. DaFont is really great...
The only problem is that it's impossible to know if the fonts are in the .dfont format!


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 21, 2003)

http://www.myfonts.com/foundry/index.html
Lots of foundries in there... Whatever .dfont, use TT or PS!


----------



## toast (Mar 21, 2003)

PS Type 1 is the best font format ever.
Use PS1 as much as possible.


----------



## potter__ (Apr 8, 2003)

PS Type? Why? Try out OpenType! PS has a 256 glyph limit, where OpenType has a 65,000 limit. And to top it all off, ID is one of the only applications that takes advantages of OpenType.
Grey-Falcon, try to find some OT to try and see what you think about them. I nly have 30 to date, but with the possibilities of each face, I really don't need much more except for grotesque titles and handwriting faces.

Enjoy,


----------



## toast (Apr 8, 2003)

OpenType is not supported by many DTP programs and printhouses / RIPs. Plus, OpenType fonts arent very numerous.


----------



## potter__ (Apr 14, 2003)

@nd thing about opentype,
They are supported by all apps. But ID is the only one that supports all it's benifits. When you send a file to a printhouse, you must collect for output, or run the file through preflight or an application similar.


----------

